# Georgia Vets



## easbell (Jul 4, 2010)

I need to compile a list of vets in Georgia that you would take a bird dog to. This is for a Georgia bird dog website that I am building. It will be a resource for dog owners throughout the state or visiting the state. 

Please post any vet that you have had a good experience with. Their name, location and phone number if you have it. If not I will look it up.

Thanks


----------



## maker4life (Jul 4, 2010)

Cairo Animal Hospital 229-377-1803

Located pretty much right in the middle of the states best public land quail hunting . I don't know if I've ever been in when there wasn't another bird dog there and one of the vets there , Dr. Dileo , is Fred Dileo's widow . If that name means anything to you you'll know she's been around a bird dog or two .

Call them on the weekends and you can be assured you'll get a hold of one of them at anytime .


----------



## maker4life (Jul 4, 2010)

These folks in Thomasville are also VERY bird dog friendly .

http://cmh.aahavet.org/web1/veterinarians.aspx


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 4, 2010)

Winterville Animal Clinic 706-742-5108 
http://www.vetscenewb.net/ClinicWebSite/VetWebMainForm_1.aspx?Menu_ID=31

Near Athens and they are great with my Boykin.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 5, 2010)

In se ga. Integrity Animal Hospital Don E Nunn, D.V.M Kingsland Ga. 912-729-4077 www.integrity.vetsuite.com  I have been useing them since the 70's and he has saved a few of my bird dogs. He loves bird dogs.


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 5, 2010)

In central GA... check out Barnesville Animal Clinic. The owner loves hunting dogs, has had some real nice labs. 

We have 4 vets now, all of them really good!  No website yet, but they are coming to Facebook soon 

These are the doctors who take care of my GSPs and Brittanys.

Julia


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 5, 2010)

Barrow Veternary Hospital Winder, Ga  7708676134 
He use to take care of my coonhounds when i hunted them and is now my vet for my Gsp's


----------



## kfoskey (Jul 5, 2010)

Smalley's Animal Hospital in Dublin, GA. 478-272-2933 Dr. Jim Hobby has a great staff of four vets there. Always very helpful and friendly. Easy to work with, too.


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 6, 2010)

I have used Winterville Vet in the past when I lived in Athens. Great vet, now I live in Commerce and use SHANNONS VET SERVICE in Jefferson Ga. great vet as well.


----------



## rvick (Jul 7, 2010)

Dr. Danny Culbreth at Thomasville Animal Hospital. Thomasville, Ga.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 7, 2010)

Animal General Hospital
3576 Macon Rd.
Columbus,GA 31906
(706)568-4848

Dr.Morrow has been around in the columbus area for years now taking care of all the hunting dogs.He takes care of Mr.Hardaway hounds out at Midland Foxhound kennels and Dr.Hughstons French and English Bassets and some of the Plantations around here where they train bird dogs.Just about all the hunters in this area use him.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 7, 2010)

Paul May in Vidalia is a GSP person, and bird hunter,  and a very nice person.

May, Paul DVM - Vidalia Veterinary Clinic

    * (912) 537-1069

303 W 1st St, Vidalia, GA 30474


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 7, 2010)

Bullard Animal Hospital
Dr. Gary Bullard.
Austell Ga
770-941-3668.
I drive 65 miles to get to this guy passing who knows how many other vets along the way.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2010)

Gwinnett Animal Clinic in Lawrenceville. Dr. Wallace is awsome. Douglas Oaks Animal Hospital in Douglasville too. My uncle started that and retired about a year ago.


----------



## Bummy (Jul 13, 2010)

Bartow & Acworth Animal Hospital - www.acworthlakecitybartow.com
124 South Morningside Drive, Cartersville - (770) 386-2362

Drs. Tripp and White are great with our dog and cats.


----------



## goose buster (Jul 14, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Bullard Animal Hospital
> Dr. Gary Bullard.
> Austell Ga
> 770-941-3668.
> I drive 65 miles to get to this guy passing who knows how many other vets along the way.



Did not know he was still around. He went coon hunting with us back in the early 80's.Good vet.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 15, 2010)

Greenwood, Kenneth M - Northlake Veterinary Surgery
(404) 292-3281 
935 Montreal Rd, Clarkston, GA 30021

http://www.nvsatlanta.com/

Can be pricey but GREAT!!

Just note that you usually have to have a referral to see him and is usually used for major issues.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 15, 2010)

goose buster said:


> Did not know he was still around. He went coon hunting with us back in the early 80's.Good vet.


Been trying to get him to go rabbit hunting with me for years but he is skeered to 
Seriously though he is still around and still affordable and knows hunting breeds and the coodies they get exposed to like no city vet can come close. Don't misunderstand, he knows the foo foo dogs too but Bullard has saved me $$$$$$$ over the years because he gets it right the first time.


----------



## Razorbacks (Aug 13, 2010)

Dr. Jim Carver in Ambrose, GA.  His phone # is 912-359-5634. He raises, trians and handles his Brittanys in AKC and AF Field Trials.
His Pete dog won the Nat Gun Dog Ch last year.
http://www.carterbrittanykennels.com/index.html


----------



## sljones (Aug 13, 2010)

Ocmulgee Veterinary Clinic, 43 Hemphill Blv, Eastman GA 30123   478-374-2999.   Dr Jim Rahn.  

Dr Rahn & his staff are wonderful.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 13, 2010)

Lagrange Veterinary Hospital
Place page 
1200 Lafayette Parkway Lagrange, GA 30241-3587 - (706) 882-1063
Open Mon-Tue,Thu-Fri 8am-12pm, 1pm-6pm; Wed 8am-12pm
24 HR ER
they  are the best in my book


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 13, 2010)

x2 on Gwinnett Animal Hospital, they are great for dogs with athletic injuries.  The people doing canine agility use them.


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 14, 2010)

See Dr. Wilson at Crossroads animal hospital in Newnan. Great guy, you can tell he truely loves what he does. I will never take my GSP's anywhere else after he saved one of my GSP's life. (addisons disease)


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool Kat: (Southern Beagle) 
Did I see where someone, was Scared too go hunting with the Hens?

I suppose that makes Doc & I very Brave, Red Necks?

Say only 89 more days too the opener, Nov. 13 th. this year !


----------



## shotgun shorty (Aug 14, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> I have used Winterville Vet in the past when I lived in Athens. Great vet, now I live in Commerce and use SHANNONS VET SERVICE in Jefferson Ga. great vet as well.



Me 2 Martha Shannon is the best;


----------



## Jim P (Aug 24, 2010)

Eric how is the site coming?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 31, 2010)

Dr. Westmoreland in Perry, GA. He is a good one I would trust.


----------



## easbell (Sep 9, 2010)

Website is coming along pretty good. Slower than I would like. I've got the basics fleshed out. Just compiling the data now and confirming everything. 

I had to take a break to get he dove fields ready. Headed to Kansas for a week and should be able to get a lot done at night, nothing else to do.


----------



## KBagwell1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's another one....

Springwood Vet. Clinic 
3145 Old Waynesboro Rd.
Hephzibah, GA 30815
706-592-0301


----------



## mallymaster4 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Eric this where I take all my beagles and lab.  Best in the business in my book. 

Washington County Animal Hospital
Dr. Freddie Cullens, DVM
Sandersville, GA 31082
478-552-9011


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Oct 15, 2010)

VCA Pets Are People Too 
1510 Piedmont Ave NE 
Atlanta, GA 30324
Phone: 	(404) 875-7387

They are in-town (obviously) but they are also a 24 hour emergency hospital (7 days a week 365) so if you ever have an emergency and live ITP they are your people. We use them as our regular vet too. They are awesome! 

Don't know if this will work for hunting dogs as I am pretty sure they still won't allow any bird hunting in Piedmont Park :lol: which sucks because there are some big ole ducks in there


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lindsey & Wills Animal Hospital
1330 Baker Hwy. W.
Douglas, GA 31533
912-384-8160

Excellent Dog Vets.  Mike Wills & Roy Lindsey


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 8, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> Bullard Animal Hospital
> Dr. Gary Bullard.
> Austell Ga
> 770-941-3668.
> I drive 65 miles to get to this guy passing who knows how many other vets along the way.



X2...used to always take my dogs there when I lived in Mableton.  

Can you still get a hold of Gary?  The last few times my mom went there see said she was only able to schedule an appt. with his associates?


----------



## Mark Brooks (Nov 8, 2010)

Dekalb Animal Hospital, Tucker, GA 770-938-3900

Dr. Scott Roberts DVM,

Saved my lab's life many years ago.  Really good hunting dog vet because he understands what is expected of those dogs vs. yard dogs.

Mark


----------



## bassman bo (Nov 10, 2010)

x-3 on Dr. Wallis at Gwinnett Animal Clinic, he grew up a bird hunter.


----------

